# Ducktrap Photography - Website



## meisner (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, I just got my website up and running.  It features a nice gallery of photos I took from around the world.  Any input on the site or photos themselves would be appreciated. 

The address is www.ducktrapphoto.com 


Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## meisner (Jul 22, 2005)

no replies eh...not even a simple "I like it" or "I hate it" oh well


----------



## craig (Jul 23, 2005)

Beautiful work. The site is elegant in it's simplicity.


----------



## vlflab2k3 (Jul 26, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> Beautiful work. The site is elegant in it's simplicity.



agreed. You have some great stuff up there.


----------

